# To Cap Or Not To Cap.



## JACKED (Jun 13, 2005)

*To Cap Or Not To Cap??*

As of late i've been on this homebrew kick. Its awfully fun mind you..
anyways I'm thinking of getting my hands on some d-bol powder and Drol powder. I'd love to cap em but I keep getting mixed reviews or I can't really find the answer i'm looking for.
I'll suspend em if absolutely necessary but storage is a bitch. I can get my hands on a pill press but again I wanna get some feedback.

FYI-I've already done Test E, and a Syno Conversion. (easier than I ever thought). ANY FEEDBACK WOULD BE APPRECIATED>


----------



## ag-guys (Jun 13, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> As of late i've been on this homebrew kick. Its awfully fun mind you..
> anyways I'm thinking of getting my hands on some d-bol powder and Drol powder. I'd love to cap em but I keep getting mixed reviews or I can't really find the answer i'm looking for.
> I'll suspend em if absolutely necessary but storage is a bitch. I can get my hands on a pill press but again I wanna get some feedback.
> 
> FYI-I've already done Test E, and a Syno Conversion. (easier than I ever thought). ANY FEEDBACK WOULD BE APPRECIATED>



You should be able to cap it fairly easy.

http://www.herbalremedies.com/capcapfilmac.html?source=google&engine=adwords!32&keyword=%28capsule+machine%29&match_type=

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2005)

If you can find a cheap automated pill press I'd do that, capping is very time consuming - BUT, I have never seen a good pill press, used, under 5 grand or so. Unless for $175 you want to do one pill at a time, by hand. . .

Caps are nice because they are portable, liquid is a little more "Hey dude, whats that???" Much faster prep, a little more fishy in public. Dosing is also weird, and requires research on what drug suspends in what carrier best etc etc

I cap some stuff at home, so if you have questions I can try to answer them.


----------



## JACKED (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks mugde. I agree the liquid is sorta fishy. Its also bulky to store if you know what I mean. What do you think about those manual presses that 'supposedly' does thirty @ a time? I keep hearing capping is time consuming. Believe me that syno conv. was enough.
Availability has never been a prob as i'm in a big city.

Ever tried any 'drol' or 'd-bol' capped or suspended? If so which did you liked better?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2005)

Capping is pretty time consuming I'd say.

I cap my own dbol and drol, I am a huge fan of drol but its hard on the body. I've run it up to 200mg a day and ended up with 25% over high-normal liver values, which is actually nowhere near the worst I've seen in people. I was running liver supps as well, a barrage of them.

If you are looking for bodybuilder like results and something easier on the body, I'd go dbol.

10 grams, 5mg each cap nets you 2000 drol. You are going to be mixing the hell out of your product before you even START the capping process, this takes tons of time and can make a mess. If you are using 0 sized caps, without typically using the tamper (I tap the cap tray usually) I put about 12-13 grams of total product per 50 caps. That is my filler and my drug. I got my scale for something like $25 or something, works great.

Mixing is really the worst part of the whole thing I think, second would be opening each cap and putting it in the tray and so on. All in all though I still prefer it, it just requires time investement.

I suppose drol is nice, because I make them 50mg per cap, so I have far less to make. I normally dont make more than 50 caps at a time, otherwise I'd be dealing with 1-2 entire pounds of powder at a time or something which would be near impossible to mix by hand without special mixers.


----------



## JACKED (Jun 14, 2005)

I PM'd you.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 4, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Capping is pretty time consuming I'd say.
> 1-2 entire pounds of powder at a time or something which would be near impossible to mix by hand without special mixers.


Don't know how well this works but I saw another site where a guy uses a spice grinder to mix his. Says it works perfect. What do you think?

PT


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2005)

I've heard of people using powdered sugar dispensers, the old school stuff where you squeeze the handle and it comes out of the mesh bottom (kind of like a strainer). I bet that would work great for volume work done a few times. Mixing by hand 'cutting' in your filler sucks.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 5, 2005)

*capping*

this might sound dumb.. but can't you just weight out your powder, cap it, and swallow? (like with CEE, milk thistle, and such..)


----------



## Stu (Oct 5, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> this might sound dumb.. but can't you just weight out your powder, cap it, and swallow? (like with CEE, milk thistle, and such..)


 yeah but say you want 20mg per cap, you dont wanna have to weight out 20mg each time. its much quikcer to make up a decent amount of powder, and do 40 caps at once.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 31, 2005)

How do you know how much each empty cap holds? ie 0, 00, 1 etc??


----------



## Stu (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> How do you know how much each empty cap holds? ie 0, 00, 1 etc??


 you don't lol, it changes depending on what powder you are capping. To get an estimate i usually fill 20 caps with powder, weigh them and then calculate the average amount of powder per cap.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 31, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> you don't lol, it changes depending on what powder you are capping. To get an estimate i usually fill 20 caps with powder, weigh them and then calculate the average amount of powder per cap.



What size should I get to start out with then? All I'm capping for now is bulk ALCAR.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 1, 2005)

MFG tells you how much it will hold, but it dependson the weight of the product used.

Size 0 caps I fill 50 with about 12.5 grams worth of stuff, its a nice number to work with and I dont have to tamp it to death.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 14, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> MFG tells you how much it will hold, but it dependson the weight of the product used.
> 
> Size 0 caps I fill 50 with about 12.5 grams worth of stuff, its a nice number to work with and I dont have to tamp it to death.


Let me get this correct. 
If i was to cap 50 d-bols using "0" caps @ 10mgs ea. I would need 500 mgs of d-bol powder and roughly 12 grams of filler. Would that work MR. Mudge?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2005)

Easier to work in 10s, but yes.

100dbol @ 10mg = 1 gram
50dbol @ 10mg = 500mg

I like to use 12.5-13 grams per 50 caps with 0 sized caps, although really it depends on your substance/filler (in this case filler because substance is almost nothing in the final mix). I use corn starch typically, and the quanity I use allows me to fill the caps without having to tamp the shit out of it, so really its the ideal quanity to me for 0 sized caps.


----------



## The big guy (Dec 18, 2005)

How much filler would you use if it was A-50 at 50mgs and 50 caps?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2005)

10 grams filler
2.5 grams anadrol

12.5-13.0 is just my personal preference with 0 caps.


----------



## The big guy (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks...for making my life easier..lol


----------

